# TSC Knowledgable employees



## Xerocles (Mar 27, 2020)

I called my local feed store to inquire if they had duck food. "no sir, we don't have enough call to warrant keeping it in stock, but I can order you some"
So I called Tractor Supply. (Closer than the feed store) "Do you carry duck starter, duck growth, or duck food?"
"Let me check. No, but we have chick starter and scratch feed. That's what we recommend."
"You recommend chick starter for ducklings? But it doesn't have enough niacin for ducks. They'll have weak legs and possibly die. OK, do you have niacin?"
"What"
"Vitamin B3?"
"Huh?"
"Brewers yeast?"
"I never heard of that"    DUH!
"OK, Thank you for looking."
So I went to TSC to get chick starter, figuring to find brewers yeast SOMEWHERE. Left TSC with a 50lb bag of DUCK pellets and a 5lb bag of duckling crumbles. Go figure.
SO, if you have a TSC with knowledgable people who know or can find out what they carry, and who DON'T "recommend" things that can be potentially bad for your animals, when this "social distancing" thing is over, give them a hug. For my TSC, I'm thinking more along the lines of my foot and well padded parts of their anatomy.


----------



## secuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Just use the website and select your store...
Tsc treats their people like crap, that's why I quit so fast. My store goes through employees like water... =/


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 27, 2020)

Yep.... been there.


----------



## Xerocles (Mar 27, 2020)

On the bright side guys. When I got there I saw the young lady answering the phone. She was REALLY CUTE. I thought about inviting her down to the farm to see if I could teach her something about animal husbandry. 😈


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 27, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> On the bright side guys. When I got there I saw the young lady answering the phone. She was REALLY CUTE. I thought about inviting her down to the farm to see if I could teach her something about animal husbandry. 😈


 

OMG


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 27, 2020)

I use chick starter and layer mash on my ducklings and they do fine.  It's an easy thing to add niacin to chick starter by just fermenting it.  You'll spend less and your birds will be healthier overall, as well as their coop environment, if you just ferment the feed.  That way you don't have to pay for fancy things like duck food or try to find brewer's yeast, which is pretty expensive.   

Will also keep your flies and smells down this summer.   For info on fermenting, the best site is this one:  https://tikktok.wordpress.com/2014/04/13/fermented-feed-faq/


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

TSC, O Reilly’s, Big R, I think any store along those lines will have employees like that, it’s just a job and they really don’t care about what they’re selling. I haven’t stepped foot in an O’reilly’s since they were Checkers and the guy behind the counter couldn’t tell an alternator from a starter.  I went to a farm and ranch store and asked for dally wrap and they looked at me like I had two heads.  If they have stuff you can’t live without, ignore the unknowing help.  If there’s somewhere better, go there and never look back.
With my ducklings we gave them non medicated chick starter and they grew just fine.  Maybe I was just lucky, who’s knows?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 27, 2020)

secuono said:


> Just use the website and select your store...
> Tsc treats their people like crap, that's why I quit so fast. My store goes through employees like water... =/


I know you don’t like BYC...but @Miss Lydia ..is my dear friend..she gives great duck help.  You could pm her...she could give you all the help you need..she took me under her wing.


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 27, 2020)

I went to TSC when my regular feed store got cleaned out of the grain I need for my old horse. They were friendly and helpful and I won't hesitate to go back.


----------



## secuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I know you don’t like BYC...but @Miss Lydia ..is my dear friend..she gives great duck help.  You could pm her...she could give you all the help you need..she took me under her wing.



I don't think that's directed at me, or shouldn't be, as I don't need duck help. Don't own any anymore.


----------



## Miss Lydia (Apr 2, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I know you don’t like BYC...but @Miss Lydia ..is my dear friend..she gives great duck help.  You could pm her...she could give you all the help you need..she took me under her wing.


Thank you for your support.


----------

